# Decabolen question



## Rayman3424 (Jan 27, 2009)

I have just ordered Decabolen.On the bottle it says to take 1-2 tablets per day.Do I take both tablets at the same time? Do I take them before my workout? After? I am also taken Endrothil.Is it ok to take this with the Decabolen?
I am 46 and am pretty lean.I'm looking to bulk up but not too much. I am also thinking about purchasing Oxodrol Plus. Can you combine/stack these?
Thanks


----------



## psychobabble (Jan 27, 2009)

Rayman3424 said:


> I have just ordered Decabolen.On the bottle it says to take 1-2 tablets per day.Do I take both tablets at the same time? Do I take them before my workout? After? I am also taken Endrothil.Is it ok to take this with the Decabolen?
> I am 46 and am pretty lean.I'm looking to bulk up but not too much. I am also thinking about purchasing Oxodrol Plus. Can you combine/stack these?
> Thanks



your thinking of stacking decabolen ?
do you know whats in this stuff ?

i advise you to just take 1cap per day for 1st 5days
then go to 2caps(depends on how much u weight and ure previous ph history)


its a comibination of halodrol + superdrol (2 different strands of it), ive known a person who stopped a cycle after a week... so be careful and make sure u have all ure support sups in place

goodluck


----------



## trener (Jan 27, 2009)

is this anabolic steroid?


----------



## Rayman3424 (Jan 28, 2009)

trener said:


> is this anabolic steroid?



No.It is a legal supplement.I wouldn't know how to get steroids if I wanted to.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 31, 2009)

trener said:


> is this anabolic steroid?




Decabolan is multiple designer steriods. The short answer is yes it is a steriod and yes it is a legal steriod for the time being. This is a extremly harsh oral steriod cocktail you really need to have very good supports such as Cycle Support and for PCT a SERM is a must along with a Natty test booster such as Stoked and a cortisol product like Lean Xtreme.

Cycle Support

Stoked


----------



## Rayman3424 (Feb 2, 2009)

workingatit43 said:


> Decabolan is multiple designer steriods. The short answer is yes it is a steriod and yes it is a legal steriod for the time being. This is a extremly harsh oral steriod cocktail you really need to have very good supports such as Cycle Support and for PCT a SERM is a must along with a Natty test booster such as Stoked and a cortisol product like Lean Xtreme.



Thanks for the info.I am taking a liver support.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 4, 2009)

Rayman3424 said:


> Thanks for the info.I am taking a liver support.




Your also need blood pressure support hawthorne berry or just get the Cycle Support by Anabolic Innovations from sbmuscle.com


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 4, 2009)

workingatit43 said:


> Your also need blood pressure support hawthorne berry or just get the Cycle Support by Anabolic Innovations from sbmuscle.com




id just get the cycle support

cost effective
effective
easy to use
mix with muscle milk and its pretty good

covers all basses

i personally would preload it and run it through your pct and even a little beyond

but thats just me
its cheap, and its your health
why not?


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 7, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> id just get the cycle support
> 
> cost effective
> effective
> ...



Agreed Cycle Support should be run in pct if a SERM is being used and for this steriod cocktail a SERM is a must IMO.


----------



## Rayman3424 (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm a novice so please explain what pct and SERM are


----------



## Hench (Feb 8, 2009)

Rayman3424 said:


> I'm a novice so please explain what pct and SERM are



You shouldnt be using this compound. You dont know what PCT is so I am going to assume you dont have one in place. 

Please tell me you havent already started using this product?

If you have you need to get your shit together quickly. You should have pre-loaded with cycle support, but you probably wont have dont that, though this isnt the end of the world. 

You have chosen a pretty potent substance, so as mentioned above you will need a SERM (selective estrogen receptor modulator) and a test booster. 

I am still only learning, so I will let someone else recommend the specific compounds you will need for PCT. 

Good luck.


----------

